# How do you deal with unconscious passengers?



## BKJ (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi all.

Full disclosure. I'm a writer for an Aussie website, and I'm working on a story about personal safety on a night out. 

I'm curious, how do you deal with unconscious passengers? I understand it can be difficult to do while ensuring you protect yourself from any liability.

Feel free to inbox me.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

If I can't wake them paramedics are called.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

If they're sleeping and it's a >2.5x surge I let them sleep. After all, that translates to $0.64/min ($38.40/h) for letting them sleep yo.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Easy and its happened... PAX got in car.... couldn't talk..., no destination entered ... I drove straight to nearest cop shop 4 mins away... always open and welcoming. Millenials say to me ... "We make the rules now!"
if you want to talk about personal safety why waste your time with Uber drivers... Taxis are ready to talk to you... 5 yes 5 drive offs in one night... no report to cops.. abuse... doors being ripped off, cars hit with fists and dented.. man you're on the wrong train .. but I understand...13CABS or just pull over a guy working in the CBD instead of the Northern Beaches. There is more ... being called a terrorist for the last 5 years... we hate %$#@ ... etc etc etc .. but try to find media that will publish it.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Poke and prod them.


----------



## Daniel_D (Jun 2, 2016)

2nd day working for Uber and had a PAX that passed out in my car, had destination entered, so i drove her to the destination, and used her phone to call her mum at about 2am in the morning, couched her outside the vehicle, put her in recovery position (she started to throw up) until her mum arrived, and did the hand off.

She left the phone in my car contacted PAX the next day, all was good, met up to return the phone, NO tip, just a quick thank you


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

BKJ said:


> Hi all.
> 
> yadda, yadda
> 
> Feel free to inbox me.


Are you female?


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

I took a belligerant power dressing ***** to the police station once.
Sorry for the misogyny but that's what she was.
She had been ushered into me cab by security at the casino and refused to give a street address, Just saying 'Doncaster, I'll tell you the way' , then prompty fell asleep, everytime i woke her it was like ' straight ahead' then passing out again, after driving round doncaster in circles trying to follow her incomprehensible directions she had finally passed out cold, 

Her whole general demeanor screamed 'feminazi lawsuit' so there was no way i was going through her handbag to get an address, i was sorely tempted to not even worry about the money and just drag her out of me cab onto the side of the road somewhere and just leave her there, but figured if a semi trailer ran her over, or something, the casino security cameras probably saw her get in me cab and I'd get in some sorta trouble..

So i took her to the cops, they were beautifull, first tried to wake her up, she muttered something along the lines of *uck off, so they dragged her out by the hands and legs and dropped her on the footpath, out the front of the police station. 

Which woke her up..

She started whinging and they gave her the choice of spending the night in the cells or telling the driver, me, her address..

Got her home in the end..


----------



## NeilWhite (Dec 8, 2016)

yogi bear said:


> I took a belligerant power dressing ***** to the police station once.
> Sorry for the misogyny but that's what she was.
> She had been ushered into me cab by security at the casino and refused to give a street address, Just saying 'Doncaster, I'll tell you the way' , then prompty fell asleep, everytime i woke her it was like ' straight ahead' then passing out again, after driving round doncaster in circles trying to follow her incomprehensible directions she had finally passed out cold,
> 
> ...


That's shocking... that's would just scream to me I AM NOT BETTING PAID FOR THIS TRIP I DONT THINK.... 
and did she pay??? And if they won't pay what do you do???


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

NeilWhite said:


> That's shocking... that's would just scream to me ?........


I agree. It is shocking!
In fact, it is outrageous.
That yogi bear would think it is misogynistic to call her an [expletive deleted] when she clearly was one.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I let them get out and fall on the street. Not my concern how drunk they are. Onto the next ride!


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh i didn't call her a b*tch to her face or nothing, i was just trying to paint the picture for you lot.

And the cops made sure she was gunna pay.

There wasnt a lot else i could do with the *unt of a thing, if i had manhandled her out of the cab meself I'd have been left open to all sorts of accusations.

Better to leave it to the profesionals..


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

yogi bear said:


> Oh i didn't call her a b*tch to her face or nothing, i was just trying to paint the picture for you lot.
> 
> And the cops made sure she was gunna pay.
> 
> ...


LO(very)L
Did you get her number for a follow up date?


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Hahaha.. 

If only, the things that coulda been..


----------

